# This weather



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Giving anyone else the itch Heck alot times we are colder during season


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Busying myself with crow hunting right now but yes I have the itch today.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

i texted a couple buddies today with this same topic. feels like turkey season already!


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Does getting excited (at first glance ) , over a flock of crows in a field , count as "the itch" ? 
If so , I've got it ! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

This weather has got me thinkin of two things, 1 time to put the shanty away, and 2, its time to focus on steelies and turkeys.

Do you guys think that wiht the unusually warm weather this early, that the birds will be breeding earlier and most everythin will be bred by the time the 234 hunt arrives?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

fishineveryminuteofit said:


> This weather has got me thinkin of two things, 1 time to put the shanty away, and 2, its time to focus on steelies and turkeys.
> 
> Do you guys think that wiht the unusually warm weather this early, that the birds will be breeding earlier and most everythin will be bred by the time the 234 hunt arrives?


No gobbling and strutting is cheap eggs are expensive.. Albeit gobblers may start displaying earlier, hens will still breed, nest when usual based on photoperiodism.. The most we may see is light gobblers during 234..


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

At this rate, I am expecting 8 inches of snow come April. :lol:


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

FireDoc66 said:


> At this rate, I am expecting 8 inches of snow come April. :lol:


You arent kidding seen it too many times.. I believe it was last year yelped up 3 gobs for my buddies grandad opening day and he killed on in 3 inches of snow.. That was kool as heck, wish we had video.


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

FireDoc66 said:


> At this rate, I am expecting 8 inches of snow come April. :lol:


...and 4 inches of rain come the end of May!


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Fooled the birds too. Saw a flock of about 20 with one full fan at full strut working back and forth in your hometown this morning, Tommy.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

srconnell22 said:


> Fooled the birds too. Saw a flock of about 20 with one full fan at full strut working back and forth in your hometown this morning, Tommy.


Good thing I didnt see um... Hey what season you apply for


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

2nd season is our first choice. 

Wouldn't know what to do with myself if I wasn't fighting with hens all day cursing up a storm!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

At this point I know No one with 2nd around here. .Will fly around downstate to here, but I have less commitments this year during 2nd than last.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

I stopped by my parents house last Friday and the flock in the yard (he feeds them) had ten longbeards and all of them were strutting.:coolgleam


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Yep!


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

The turkeys up here YELP not yup

Ya still getting paid to scout turkeys?


----------



## matt76cmich (Jan 25, 2011)

Made the decision it will be done with a bow this year. Can't wait to see what hunt I am lucky enough to get. I have been practicing calling and shootin the bow in the back yard, the neighbors in this subdivision probably think I am crazy.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


> At this point I know No one with 2nd around here. .Will fly around downstate to here, but I have less commitments this year during 2nd than last.


Might need some help when you and Sal are done in the 234. I'm thinking I'll have six kids and gramps (87 years old) for that one.


----------

